# Is my DIY stand sufficient?



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi folks, I had a friend of mine help me out by building me a stand for a 75 gallon tank. He's very experienced with carpentry so I trust the skills behind the build, just growing increasingly nervous due to the weight of the tank on the stand/floor.

The top of the stand is a piece of sealed plywood measuring roughly 48" x 24" that sits on top of the frame. Frame is well reinforced under the plywood but my concern stems from the 4 'legs' of the stand, are they going to buckle/collapse under the weight of this tank once I fill it? Will the floor of the house have any issues supporting a tank this size?

I've seen lots of stands online that seem, to me at least, to be a lot less sturdy looking/built with thinner pieces of wood so I'd assume I'm OK here.

Ask me any questions and please let me know your thoughts!

https://i.imgur.com/d9ZWAAN.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/kjNUrIa.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/fBqZb7K.jpg


----------



## renesis (Nov 17, 2014)

Is it just the 4 2x6's as the legs?

The back right leg looks like it has an extra 2x4 mounted perpendicular but it might be something next to the tank.

If it is just the 1 2x6 in each corner, it will hold the weight of the tank and water (most store tanks come on particle board stands)- but if something hits it from either of the ends, or someone leans on the side - there's nothing bracing it from shear force.

This is the standard 2x4 build that gets posted a lot. 









Having the 2 2x4s mounted perpendicular to each other in each corner helps with any shear force. (The green 2x4's are just for screws, pocket holes, or other joinery methods would work just fine too). For a 75 gallon, I would also opt for the middle brace (blue) on the top frame.

Also, might just be a trick of the camera - but the front right leg looks like it is on an angle in the first pic.


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah it is just the 4 2x4's as the legs of the stand, thats what has me worried. The only thing I can think of is that the top section is more reinforced than the example you gave. It may serve to hold them in place better.

Currently if I try to push into it/lean on it I don't feel any movement.

Any way to fix this or time to build a new stand?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Are you fine? Yes.
Could it have used some extra support on the legs? Sure, but considering your plywood is dispersing the weight onto the legs, you're perfectly fine. A 75 has a long base, the 3/4" is sufficient and should be flat long term.

For me, I find as long as the legs are supported to each other by braces and covers, there's very little to worry about. Was wood glue used to construct this at all?

Edit: looked at the pictures again, you're definitely fine.


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

default said:


> Are you fine? Yes.
> Could it have used some extra support on the legs? Sure, but considering your plywood is dispersing the weight onto the legs, you're perfectly fine. A 75 has a long base, the 3/4" is sufficient and should be flat long term.
> 
> For me, I find as long as the legs are supported to each other by braces and covers, there's very little to worry about. Was wood glue used to construct this at all?
> ...


Yes, wood glue, dowels and screws (in some parts) were used in the construction. Additionally both the top and bottom have both a 2x6 on the outside and a 2x4 in the inside sandwiching those 2x4's you see as the legs.

Thank you, I feel much better especially after levelling it today.


----------



## JoneyHan (Nov 5, 2019)

Hey guys! I am JoneyHan and new to this. 
I have kept 2 freshwater fish tanks for 2 years.
I love goldfish, arrowana, angelfish and guppy.
DIY my fish tank gives me so much fun!!
Sometimes I will share articles on my 
senzeal aquarium.
Welcome to discuss and look forward to knowing more and learning more here!


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

renesis said:


> Is it just the 4 2x6's as the legs?
> 
> The back right leg looks like it has an extra 2x4 mounted perpendicular but it might be something next to the tank.
> 
> ...


What program did you use to draw that design ? lol thats super neat and could be very helpful to me


----------

